# Tipps zum Thema Server/Client vie SOAP



## frog0 (21. Mrz 2014)

Hallo in die Runde.

Könnt Ihr mir Tipps/Literatur/Tutorials zum Thema Client-Server-Programmierung via SOAP Messages geben?
Ich muss arbeitstechnisch in naher Zukunft von einer PHP-Serviceschnittstelle auf Java umschwenken. Wir möchten intern zunächst zum Enstieg einen Token-Service umsetzen, bei dem der Client mit Benutzer/Password zu authentifizieren ist. 
Hier spielen natürlich alle möglichen WS-* Standards eine Rolle. Wir benutzen an manchen Stellen schon den JBoss Application-Server für einfache Client-Aufgaben. Einen Server hat aber noch keiner bei uns aufgesetzt. 
Der JBoss benutzt unter anderem Apache CXF als Framework, dieses wiederrum beinhaltet eine Implementierung der WS-* Stadards, vor allem WS-Trust für den Tokenservice.
Der Grundsätzliche Ablauf einer Token-Anfrage ist mir klar, auch die Standards sind verständlich, allerdings habe ich die bisher gefundenen Tutorials von RedHat und Apache nicht zuende bringen können, weil mir an manchen Dingen das Verständnis für technische Details fehlt und diese Dinge aber nicht weiter erläutert werden (Callbackhandler? Keystore-Properties?)
Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht Tipps geben, wie ich effektiv in dieses Thema reinkomme, womit ich beginnen soll oder ob ihr meint, dass es komplett overkill ist für jemanden, der bisher überhaupt noch keine Erfahrung mit Java-Webservices hat?

Vielen Dank


----------

